# Une adresse email @icloud est elle obligatoire ?



## Jean-Marie (30 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Presque tout est dans la question. Pour utiliser icloud, est-il obligatoire d'avoir une adresse chez icloud ?
Parce que je ne vois pas à quoi elle va servir d'autre et surtout que j'ai déjà un identifiant apple avec une autre adresse.
Merci de vos retour.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

Jean-Marie a dit:


> Presque tout est dans la question. Pour utiliser icloud, est-il obligatoire d'avoir une adresse chez icloud ?


Heureusement que non.


----------

